
Piknik – Copy and paste anything over the network - enkiv2
https://github.com/jedisct1/piknik
======
chrisper
Better not have KeePass open while this is open. Accidental leaks are just too
risky that way.

~~~
sneak
It doesn’t interact with the system clipboard.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Unless I'm missing a subtlety here, the docs indicate it does.
[https://keepass.info/features.html#lnkclipboard](https://keepass.info/features.html#lnkclipboard)
(at least in Windows)

~~~
crazyhatfish
I think sneak means Piknik doesn't.

------
vram22
Not the same thing at all, but the title of the post somehow reminded me of
the synergy app for mouse and keyboard sharing.

Google 'synergy app'.

Update: Noticed just after commenting, that user falcolas had also mentioned
Synergy here in this thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16177216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16177216)

Others too, just noticed.

------
styfle
Similar tools:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14263881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14263881)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14649727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14649727)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16216156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16216156)

------
SCHiM
Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I've been looking for something like this for ages. I use QubesOS, and copy +
paste between HVM(Windows) and paravirtual domains(Linux) just did not work
with Windows 10. I previously used a little webserver on a separate VM on my
virtual network where I had to go with a browser to copy and paste stuff in a
shared chat window. And files were even worse.

That solution was not as secure as I'd like and necessitates network
connectivity between machine where I want to share data. Piknik is still not
secure in that sense, but it is much more seamless and can be installed as a
drop-in replacement since the environment is so similar to my current
solution!

~~~
falcolas
Have you tried Synergy? Mostly just works, from my experience.

Not to mention, with the Linux subshell, you have the potential to automate a
SSH tunnel or tar | nc.

Just some thoughts about non-3rd party solutions.

------
con
Same, but different: [https://github.com/warner/magic-
wormhole](https://github.com/warner/magic-wormhole)

Great to copy from any host to another, just by sharing a short secret.

~~~
StavrosK
Seconded, and I love magic wormhole. This article's title would be more
descriptive as "Network-based shared clipboard"

------
sogen
On iOS/MacOS you can just use the Apple Notes app to share text betweenn your
phone and mac, it's updated in Real-time (instantaneous!)

------
chpatrick
It's nice that this is open-source, but if it involves an intermediate server
anyway, PushBullet also does a great job, and on various platforms:
[https://www.pushbullet.com/](https://www.pushbullet.com/) (No affiliation)

~~~
gregknicholson
Can you host your own PushBullet server?

~~~
jagger27
No you cannot.

------
domenukk
I used to love [https://symless.com/synergy](https://symless.com/synergy)
which includes this feature (if I recall correctly) Pretty useful at times.

------
methyl
If you just need to quickly share a file from command line, you can use
[https://transfer.sh](https://transfer.sh), I find it quite useful sometimes.

------
singularity2001
mobile app would be great!
[https://github.com/jedisct1/piknik/issues/3](https://github.com/jedisct1/piknik/issues/3)

------
TekMol
"Installation" \- Game over.

Relevant: [https://xkcd.com/949](https://xkcd.com/949)

~~~
taneq
Misread that for a moment as "just drone it over to your house" and pictured a
DJI Mavic with a thumb drive taped to it.

~~~
camtarn
"Never underestimate the bandwidth of a drone covered in micro SD cards
hurtling across the city."

Relevant: [https://what-if.xkcd.com/31/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/31/)

------
pleasecalllater
I love such generalized titles. My mathematically modified brain automatically
searches for an example when you cannot copy something, then the whole
statement is not true. My dog agrees, he cannot be copied over the network :)

~~~
pveierland
Pedantically, the state of any material object is just information and should
be transferable over a network?

~~~
yesenadam
No.."Chaos theory has taught us" that it would take an infinite amount of
information to precisely-enough specify 'state'.

~~~
pveierland
Doesn't this depend on the universe being not entirely discrete? If the
universe is entirely discrete, then it should be possible to represent the
exact state of it?

In any case, I don't think it follows that an infinite amount of information
is necessary to describe e.g. a dog to the extent to which it could be
transferred and there being no functional difference to the copy, even though
the exact state is not represented.

------
oedmarap
Very useful!

Also nice that I see this posted soon after CloudFlare Access[0] was launched;
which can add good security for Piknik's use case.

[0] [https://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-cloudflare-
access/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-cloudflare-access/)

